# 12 year old Ariens losing power under load



## Fred9 (Dec 21, 2013)

I have 8524 bought new in fall of 2013. Driveway is very steep and this year I have to put machine in 4th or higher gear it to get it up the hill and that's with taking a half or less of snow. Also last two years reverse seems to not work. That is, I have to pull back the machine. Engine seems ok. I put on a new carb last summer. No adjustments have ever been made. So my question is what adjustments should I start with. Manual has a number of them.

1. Speed Selector Adjustment
2. Attachment Clutch/Brake Adjustment
3. Traction Drive Clutch Adjustment
4. Drive chain
Then it goes to replacing the belts and friction disc. I looked at them last summer and they looked ok to me (no expert)

Thanks


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Sounds like you either have a belt slipping and or the friction wheel is. 
I'd start by pulling off the belt cover and checking on their condition and then their tension. Next inspect and adjust the tension on the friction wheel.

Since you'll have tools out I'd go through all the adjustments if you have time. Might also want to clean and lube the shaft for the friction disc.


----------



## Fred9 (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks for the reply!
I think I did clean and lube the shaft for the friction disc last summer.

As respects checking the belts tension, should I start with the section Titled TRACTION DRIVE CLUTCH ADJUSTMENT? It says to place speed selector in First. Then place unit in service position and tighten the "adjustment nut" at clutch yoke,etc. 
Thanks again,


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Take some gas, brake cleaner or carb cleaner and clean off the metal friction plate and the rubber friction wheel. Make sure everything is somewhat tight and the are no majorly worn bearings in those 2 parts. Tighten up the adjustment on the friction disc. That would be step 3 from above.


----------



## Fred9 (Dec 21, 2013)

Thank you Shryp


----------



## Fred9 (Dec 21, 2013)

Just a thank you!! I did tighten/adjust the friction plate and the machine is much more responsive/quicker in reverse and forward. (I have not used it under load/to throw snow yet but think it drive much better.) The rubber is showing some wear and a rough spot or two and the disc plate has some black rings which I assume are from the rubber on the "wheel". I'm also happy to realize that on my machine, 924118, the hex shaft is open so it's very easy to replace the rubber "wheel". I plan to buy a new one from my local dealer/repair shop and either replace it this summer or keep it on hand. Either way I will clean the disc plate with brake or carb cleaner.


----------

